# Dreadnought Upgrades



## Scott The Warmaster (Jul 21, 2010)

What are the best weapon upgrades to give to a Venerable Dreadnought in your opinion? Do you stick with the assault cannon, or go for something a little more pricey, such as a multi-melta, or a twin-linked lascannon?

Discuss.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Depends on what role you want it to fulfill, actually. I like the MM but it's a close range weapon.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I prefer the plaz cannon. It is great at killing heavy armoured stuff and can take out light vehicles (such as transports-there is a lot of them in 5th).


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Venerable Dreadnoughts tend to do best when they're able to get nice and close to the enemy, so a multi-melta, heavy flamer and Drop Pod should work out fairly well most of the time. The ability to drop in and fry an important vehicle or scour an entrenched unit from cover is pretty good.

Mind you you could do the same thing for less points by including Vulkan in your army and just taking a normal Dreadnought. A multi-melta that hits on 3s with re-rolls is better than one that hits on a flat 2+ after all.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

or even both. I personaly take my Dreads in 3 flavors;

1 - Combat Dreads
Normaly your Ironclads, your Furiosos that are made for combat and shooting is somethign the barley think about
2 - Shotty Dread
Often normal dreads but equiped with lot fire power. x2 autocannons or Plasma/Missle combos are the best
3 - Suiside Dreads
Dreads with Meltas and other things who are droped inot close corters and pop tanks, job done they can servive if possible.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

If I could, I'd have a Venerable Dreadnought with 2 Twin-Linked Autocannons. Just fucking awesome at taking out transports, Tau, Eldar, and to some extent Tyranid Monstrous Creatures. And I'd have 6 of them with a Master of the Forge. 

Unfortunately I'm 14 and can't order stuff off the Internet (i.e. Forge World), so I just stick with the Assault on Black Reach Dreadnought and say it's a Venerable.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Cato Sicarius said:


> so I just stick with the Assault on Black Reach Dreadnought and say it's a Venerable.


ew xD jk I know how you feel luckily when I was 14 I talked my dad into playing and he bought stuff online "for him" and then gave them to us


----------



## jujumann (Jan 28, 2007)

I always liked the classic Assault cannon and Dreadnought weapon, but rending in 4th was better... I used the dread to take out infantry and light vehicles.
I never glue arms on them, cause they are so easy to pop on and off, I suggest doing so too.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Cato Sicarius said:


> If I could, I'd have a Venerable Dreadnought with 2 Twin-Linked Autocannons. Just fucking awesome at taking out transports, Tau, Eldar, and to some extent Tyranid Monstrous Creatures. And I'd have 6 of them with a Master of the Forge.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm 14 and can't order stuff off the Internet (i.e. Forge World), so I just stick with the Assault on Black Reach Dreadnought and say it's a Venerable.


you do realize that there is a GW ven dread right?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Twin Linked Autocannon arms only come from Forge World, though. At least in pairs.


----------



## dander (Jan 13, 2008)

It really does depend on what you want to do with them. I personally run two ven dreds with twin linked las and missile launcher in my dark angels army. No drop pod needed, these two bad boys just sit back and pop shit. These guys almost always get their points back.


----------

